
Maya civilization was much vaster than known, newly discovered structures reveal - rajathagasthya
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/02/03/mayan-civilization-was-much-vaster-than-known-thousands-of-newly-discovered-structures-reveal/
======
ramzyo
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16291272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16291272)

------
jacquesm
'vaster'? Is that even a word?

~~~
BerislavLopac
I'm pretty sure Ursula LeGuin knew her words well:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaster_than_Empires_and_More_S...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaster_than_Empires_and_More_Slow)

~~~
jacquesm
I offer 'shifgrethor' and 'kemmer'.

